# دارسة جدوى: زيت شجرة الجاتروفا وقود حيوي بديل للديزل



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

سأطرح في هذا البوست دراسة جدوى فنية ومالية مستعيناً فيها بعدة مصادر وتجربة لبعض الزملاء في ولاية النيل الازرق بالسودان , وقبل ذلك سأتطرق للتعرف على هذه النبتة وقد يكون ذلك مفيداً للبعض ثم بعض التجارب الناجحة والتذكير بمخاطر الاحتباس الحراي وبعض الحسابات المهمة 

الموطن الأصلي للجتروفا هو أمريكا الجنوبية ومنها انتشرت الشجيرات إلى العديد من المناطق الجافة وشبه الجافة و الاستوائية في العالم







و الجاتروفا
Jatropha curcas
شجيرة أو شجرة صغيرة تتبع العائلة
Euphorbiaceae 
يصل ارتفاعها 7 - 10 متراً




القلف ورقي و الأفرع غليظة ، الأوراق بيضية خماسية التفصيص غير مسننه طولها 8.5 سم وعريضة ولا يوجد عليها أهداب ، عنق الورقة طوله حوالي 11 سم 
أما الأزهار فهي صفراء مخضرة والاسدية ملتحمة وعددها ثمانية 







و الثمار كبسولة طولها 2.5سم تقريبا وتحتوي على ثلاثة بذور لونها اسود تشبه بذور الخروع لحد كبير





​
التزهير في ابريل ويتم الأثمار في مايو ,والتزهير مرتين في السنة




بلغت نسبة الزيت في البذور 35-40 % وفق موسم النضج، وتصل نسبة الدهون المشبعة إلى 20% و الغير مشبعة 79% ولا يستخدم الزيت في الاستخدام الآدمي ولكنه يستعمل في إنتاج الزيت الحيوي كوقود وذلك يرجع لاشتعاله دون انبعاث أبخره ملوثة للبيئة لذا يطلق عليه الزيت الصديق للبيئة كما يستخدم للإضاءة و عدة أغراض صناعية أخرى


وشجيرة الجاتروفا لها استخدامات متعددة فهي علاوة على إنتاجها المتميز للزيت الحيوي فهي تستخدم كسور وسياج للمزارع لحمايتها من اعتداءات الحيوانات على المحاصيل الحقلية وكذلك لها إمكانيات متميزة في مقاومة انجراف التربة بالرياح وتعمل على تثبيت الكثبان الرملية


ومن المؤكد أن هذا الزيت النباتي يعتبر جزءا أساسيا لتوفير الاحتياجات الواعدة التجارية إما مفرداً أو بعد خلطه مع زيت الديزل حيث يمكن استخدامه للسيارات دون تعديلات جوهرية في التصميم


وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن الزيت الحيويBiodiesel
قد أصبح من الأهمية بمكان في دول الاتحاد الأوروبي و الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وسنتطرق الى ذلك لاحقاً بالتفصيل 



وتشترط الدول الأوروبية أن يخلط بنسبة 5 - 8 في المائة مع زيت الديزل في الاستخدام الصناعي و السيارات 
كأحد الشروط البيئية في تلك الدول مما أعطى أهمية كبيرة للتوسع في زراعة النباتات المنتجة لهذه النوعية من الزيوت ذات العائد الاقتصادي و التصديري المرتفع

---------
مصادر
​


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

*شاهد مقطع الفيديو هذا باللغة العربية 
الذي يغطي جانب من صناعة وقود الجاتروفا

التفكير الاخضر 
اضغط هنا

*








شاهد مقطع يوتيوب باللغة الانجليزية 
عن تجربة امريكا الجنوبية 
THE MIRACLE BEAN JATROPHA
نبتة الجاتروفا المعجزة 
تعطي زيتاً بمقدار عشرة أضعاف ما تعطيه الذرة 
ولا تؤثر على اسعار قوت الشعوب 
سكر , ذرة , شعير ...الخ 
وتعيش 45 عاماً


اضغط هنا

​


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

وجدت الجاتروفا بالسودان في العديد من المناطق مثل ولاية الخرطوم في وسط السودان و كسلا في الشرق وكردفان في الغرب 
ولكنها أكثر في الولايات الجنوبية وخاصة في بحر الجبل وبحر الغزال 


اما ابحاث الجاتروفا فقد بدأت في السودان اعتباراً من 1972 بحثاً عن الخواص الطبية والسمية للنبتة
وهذا ما تؤكده موسوعة النباتات الطبية السودانية








في عام 1972 
عن طريق الباحثين 
أمين , دفع الله , عبد المنعم
Amin, M. A.; Daffalla, A.A.; Abdel Moneim, O.
من خلال البحث في خواص شجرتين هما حبة الملوك والجاتروفا



وفي عام 1974 
الباحث آدم 
Adam, S.E.I.
الذي قام بدراسة التأثيرات السمية للنبتة على الفئران 



في عام 1975 
اشترك الباحث آدم والباحث مجذوب 
Adam, S.E.I.; Magzoub, M
بدارسة الآثار السمية لهذه النبتة في الماعز



وفي عام 1982 

وفي رسالة للماجستير في جامعة الخرطوم بكلية الصيدلة
للباحث عبدالعزيز 
Abdel Aziz, A.M
والذي قام بفحص دقيق للنبتة 
ومحاولة لعزل مركباتها الكيميائية 
ونجح في عزل بعضها ولم ينجح في الاخريات.
مدخل الدراسة


وفي عام 1992 
ظهر الباحث البدوي بجامعة الخرطوم في كلية البيطرة في رسالته للماجستير
El Badwi, S.M.A
الذي ركّزت دراساته على السميات (السموم) في هذه النبتة 



وفي عام 1992 
اشترك الباحث البدوي مع ثلاث باحثين آخرين لانجاز بحث 
موسى , آدم , هابكه 
El Badwi, S.M.; Moussa, H.M.; Adam, S.E.; Hapke, H.J
عن استجابة الحيوانات لمستويات من الجاتروفا ومادة أخرى أو خليط منهما


وفي عام 1995 

استمر الفريق البحثي في الجاتروفا ماعدا الباحث موسى 
لدراسة مقارنة بين السميات 


مترجم من المصدر 
Jatropha.de
__________________
​


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

*بعض التجارب الناجحة 

أولها كانت التجربة الباهرة التي قام بها جهاز شئون البيئة بوزارة الدولة لشئون البيئة في مصر والتي ضربت عدة عصافير بحجر واحد كما سترى :


البرنامج القومي للاستخدام الآمن لمياه الصرف الصحي المعالج في زراعة الغابات الشجرية 



زراعة الجاتروفا في مصر 

نجحت زراعة الجاتروفا في صعيد مصر (الأقصر) حيث نجحت الزراعة بالغابة التي تروى على مياه الصرف الصحي وذلك ضمن المشروع القومي للاستخدام الآمن لمياه الصرف الصحي المعالج في زراعة الغابات الشجرية. 





غابة الجاتروفا لإنتاج الزيت الحيوي بالأقصر​


تمت زراعة الشتلات التي تم إنتاجها بالصوبة و المرباة في أكياس من البولي ايثلين الأسود و الذي يزال قبل الزراعة، في جور 30*30*30 سم ويتم الري عقب الزراعة 











كثافة التزهير للجاتروفا و الثمار قبل النضج بغابة الأقصر​


أما التربة فهي صحراوية رملية و مسافات الزراعة 3*3 متر (466 نبات/فدان أي حوالي 1260 نبات/ هكتار). وتم الري بمياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة و التي يبلغ درجة التوصيل الكهربي لها 1.04 مليموز/ سم و رقم الحموضة 7.47 . ولا يتم أي نوع من أنواع التسميد سواء العضوي أو المعدني أو بالرش ويكتفي بمياه الصرف الصحي المعالج



التفريع القاعدي لشجيرات الجاتروفا​

وقد تفوقت الزراعات بالأقصر على نظيرها في العديد من الدول وذلك بارتفاع معدلات النمو الخضري و الأثمار بعد 18 شهر من زراعة الشتلات، بينما وصل ذلك في العديد من الدول الأخرى إلى ثلاث سنوات. 




وقد بلغ محصول الشجرة الواحدة بعد سنتين من الزراعة 3-4 كجم ومن المتوقع زيادة المحصول بزيادة عمر الأشجار و الذي يصل إلى 12-18 كجم /شجرة. كما تم إنتاج الزيت الحيوي من بذور الجاتروفا المنزرعة بالأقصر وتم تكريره بأحد المعامل الإنجليزية وثبت من النتائج أن مستوى إنتاج هذا الزيت الحيوي أعلى من نظيره في البلاد الأخرى*​


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

زراعة الجاتروفا في السودان

تمكن باحثون سودانيون في شركة سكر كنانة السودانية من استخراج زيت من شجرة الجاتروفا كبديل عن وقود المواد البترولية 




وأوضح الباحثون أنهم تمكنوا من اكتشاف الكثير من العينات الجديدة من قصب السكر ويتم الآن زراعتها بمختلف المواقع، مؤكدين أن الشركة تمكنت من إستخراج الكهرباء من "البقاس" وقريباً جداً ستنتج الشركة "الميثانول" من المولاس 

كما أجرت بحوثاً ودراسات بشأن إمكانية الإستفادة من الأشجار الزيتية في إنتاج الطاقة الحيوية وإنتاج "البايوفيل" الذي يمكن إستخدامه بديلاً عن المواد البترولية في جميع مناحي إستخدامات البترول ومشتقاته المعروفة وغيرها 


يذكر أن الجاتروفا شجرة متوفرة في السودان ونسبة الزيت فيها تصل إلى 40 في المئة​


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

الصين التنين الاحمر يلعب بالوزن الثقيل 

تعتزم الصين التوسع في زراعة نبات "الجتروفا" في مختلف أنحاء الأقاليم الجنوبية الغربية للاستفادة منه في إنتاج الوقود الحيوي وتقليل الاعتماد على النفط المستورد

وتوقع متحدث باسم إدارة الغابات الصينية أن تتمكن بلاده بحلول عام 2020 من استغلال نبات الجتروفا وغيره من منتجات الغابات في إنتاج ستة ملايين طن من وقود الديزل الحيوي وتوليد 1500 ميغاوات من الكهرباء
وأضاف أن المزارعين سيحصلون على دعم وشتلات لزراعة هذا النبات في خمسة أقاليم

وستستثمر مؤسسة البترول الوطنية الصينية وشركة كوفكو لتجارة الحبوب في زراعة هذا النبات لاستخراج الوقود منه


ويمكن لهذا النبات النمو في المناطق الجافة، ويستخدم في إنتاج زيوت غير صالحة للاستخدام في الطعام، لكنها تستخدم في صناعة الشموع والصابون إضافة إلى الوقود الحيوي

نقلاً عن الجزيرة نت
​


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

*الآن وصلنا الى مربط الفرس وهو في هذا التقرير الخطير من وجهة نظري الصادر عن وكالة الطاقة الدولية 

عشرة تريليونات دولار لخفض الحرارة


قال تقرير لوكالة الطاقة الدولية إن العالم بحاجة إلى عشرة تريليونات دولار من الاستثمارات في مصادر الطاقة المتجددة وتطوير التكنولوجيا التي تستهدف خفض انبعاثات غاز الكاربون على مدى العقدين القادمين من أجل خفض حرارة الكرة الأرضية




وطالب التقرير الذي نقلته صحيفة وول ستريت جورنال بخفض أكبر لانبعاثات ثاني أوكسيد الكاربون من المستويات التي يعتزم تنفيذها العديد من دول العالم.


وقالت الصحيفة إن التقرير الذي سيصدر الثلاثاء يطالب بالاستثمار في مبادرات الطاقة النظيفة مثل استغلال الطاقة الشمسية وإنشاء مفاعلات نووية جديدة بتكلفة تصل إلى خمسمائة مليار دولار سنويا على مدى العشرين سنة القادمة. ويعتبر هذا الرقم أعلى بنسبة 37% من التقديرات التي أصدرتها الوكالة قبل عام

ويقدر محللون حجم الاستثمار في الطاقة النظيفة حاليا بنحو مائة مليار دولار سنويا 

وتقول وول ستريت إن الاستثمارات الإضافية ستكون مكلفة بالنسبة للمستهلكين حتى في الدول الصناعية الكبرى مثل الولايات المتحدة وألمانيا

ويقول التقرير إن العالم يحتاج إلى خفض نسبة السيارات التي تعمل محركاتها بالاحتراق الداخلي من 95% حاليا إلى 40% بحلول 2030، كما يجب رفع نسبة السيارات الكهربائية والهجينة لتمثل الحصة الأكبر في مبيعات السيارات في العقدين القادمين
-------
المصدر: وول ستريت جورنال 


​*


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

اوغندا تسجل اول مشروع تشجير في افريقيا لخفض الاحترار العالمي 


اعلن البنك الدولي أمس (الثلاثاء) ان أوغندا اصبحت اول دولة في افريقيا تنفذ مشروعا لاعادة زرع الاشجار سوف يساعد على خفض انبعاثات الاحترار العالمي بموجب بروتوكول كيوتو 


وقال البنك في بيان ان مشروع اعادة زرع اشجار حوض النيل في اوغندا مشروع رائد تقوم بتنفيذه هيئة الغابات الوطنية في اوغندا، بالتعاون مع منظمات المجتمع المحلي 


يتم زراعة الاشجار التى تمتص ثاني اكسيد الكربون من الجو مقابل عائدات من صندوق الكربون الحيوى بالبنك الدولى تدفع لهيئة الغابات الوطنية فى اوغندا، والمجتمعات المحلية


وقال كوندافي قديريسان مدير البنك الدولي لاوغندا، ان : ذلك يعد معلماً هاماً بالنسبة لاوغندا، وخاصة فى ضوء الصعوبات التى ارتبطت بمرحلة الحصول على الموافقة النهائية على مشروعات اعادة زرع الاشجار


واضاف :اننى سعيد بانه الى جانب توفير الموارد المالية المادية، سيوفر المشروع ايضا ما يصل الى 700 فرصة عمل للسكان المحليين


يعد مشروع اوغندا احد ثمانية مشروعات فقط لاعادة زرع الاشجار في العالم التي حظيت بالموافقة حتى الان، ومن بينها سبعة مشروعات سجلت هذا العام ، وفقا للبنك الدولي


واشنطن 6 اكتوبر 2009 شينخوا
​


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

*
هذه الخطوة ايجابية جداً من البنك الدولي لمحاولة التقليل من ظاهرة الانحباس الحراري 
بتنبي مشروعات زراعية , لزيادة المساحة الخضراء التي تمتص الكربون 
والتحية لاوغندا التي قطعت شوطاً كبيراً في قراءتها الواعية لمتغيرات العصر

والسودان مالم يتم دعمه في هذا المجال بالطبع سيستمر في قطع الغابات 
وتحويلها الى محروقات واثاثات وسقوف و ورق 
لأنه ببساطة يفتقد الى الحاجات الاساسية من مأكل ومشرب ومسكن 
التي يوفرها له ريع هذا الحطب والخشب 

ايها الاوروبي لا يمكنك ان تدعو الفقراء والجائعين 
لتخفيف الانحباس الحراري الذي تسببت فيه رعونتك في التعامل مع الطبيعة

اذن السودان يحتاج الى دعمين من صندوق الكربون 
الاول لوقف قطع الغابات وتعرية التربة 
الثاني لزيادة المساحات الخصراء بما يسد الرمق , على ان يزرع على جوانبها الجاتروفا
هذه مصلحة مشتركة , وهذا هو الحل الوحيد أو توقف الصناعة في اوروبا 

شاهدوا معي عبر البوست القادم المعرض الفني الذي يعبر ظاهرة الانحباس الحراري
*​


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

*


الصورة اعلاه معبرة للغاية وفي غاية التعبير
من الذي جعل الطبيعة تبكي ؟؟ انها تلك المداخن التي مافتئت تنفث السموم في وجهها منذ بداية عصر الآلة البخارية 
نحن بريئون من أي جرم في حقها وعلى من تسبب في ذلك ان يدفع الثمن

لوحات من فنانين يريدون ان يوصلوا مفهوماً للحكومات في اوروبا انهم سيذوبون مثل هذه المجسمات مالم يتداركوا الموقف ويصححوا الاخطاء التاريخية التي انتهجوها.






















*


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

*اعلان لمعصرة زيوت جاتروفا من السلفادور تعمل بكفاءة 94% عند استخدام الموتور بأعلى سرعة أي تستخرج هذه النسبة من كل الزيت الموجود بالبذرة

Jatropha Oil Extraction at Full Speed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SIliUVpfmE


وتصل الكفاءة الى 97% عند استخدام الموتور بنصف السرعة


Jatropha Oil Extraction at Half Speed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ_6Vnvvnko​*


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

*لنبدأ الآن الحسابات المالية

أولا: لنجب على هذين السؤالين

ماهي انتاجية الفدان من زيت الجاتروفا؟؟؟
ومن اين يمكن أن اجد البذور وماهو سعرها؟؟؟



وجدت طريقتين للاحتساب

الطريقة الاولى 

حسب موسوعة ويكيبيدا ينتج الهكتار 1892 لتر من الزيت الحيوي
وبتحويلة بسيطة سينتج الفدان 794 لتر زيت حيوي بيوديزل
مجموع موسمين في السنة الواحدة 
بدءاً من السنة الثالثة للزراعة



الطريقة الثانية 


حسب جامعة تاميلنادو الهندية للزراعة 
الاكر من الارض ينتج 3000 كيلوجرام 
يعني الشجرة بتنتج 3 كيلو جاتروفا
وبتحويلة ايضاً نجد ان الفدان 3114 كجم 
كثافة الجاتروفا 0.916 كلجم / لتر 
وبتحويلها الى لتر 3399 لتر
يتم تجفيف الجاتروفا في الشمس لمدة اربعة أيام 
على الاقل قبل الاستخلاص 
فتفقد 10% من حجمها
ويتبقى عندك 3059 لتر
منها 30% زيت حيوي 
ينتج الفدان 917 لتر
مجموع موسمين في السنة.

وانصح بأن تعتمد على الحسبة الأولى لأنه واضح داخل فيها المفاقيد
وبحساب ابسط أربعة كيلوجرام من البذور للحصول على لتر من الزيت

​*


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

*حسابات البذور



بالفدان الواحد يمكن زراعة 1030 شجرة 
بمسافة 2 متر بين كل شجرة واخرى 
طبعاً ممكن مسافة اقل وبالتالي شجيرات اكثر 
ولكن افضل ان استخدم معامل امان كبير factor of safety FoS

البذور تشترى بالكيلوجرام 
الكيلوجرام يحتوى على 1250 بذرة على الاقل.


واسعاره تتراواح في السوق العالمي حسب الجودة والتحسين 
ومعيار الانتاجية 
Yield 
بمعنى نسبة الزيت في الجاتروفا
والكيلوجرام في حدود 7 دولارات تزيد دولارين أو تنقص مثلهما
وانصح اذا رغبت في الاقتصاد والتوفير ان لا يكون ابداً في مسألة البذور
واستخدم اجود انواع البذور ولا داعي ابداً للعجلة في هذا الامر 
فالشجرة تعمر لاجيال طويلة 


ولسوق البذور المحسنة في الانترنت
وجدت هذا المواقع 

alibaba.com
وفي موقع 
ebay.com
*​


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

*ثانياً: لنجب على هذا السؤال الهام

أين ابيع هذا المنتج وكم العائد ؟؟



من افضل ان يكون نظام تسويقه متخصص بمعنى المزارع للانتاج , وجهة مختلفة لعملية استخلاص الزيت , مثل اغلب المحاصيل في السودان

لكن على العموم كما حسبنا الانتاج على أقل تقدير كدراسة متشائمة جداً سنحسب عائد البيع على اقل ما يكون حتى نكون في الامان


حتى ولو كان بعد سنتين أو ثلاثة 

لزيت الجاتروفا سوق عالمي مثل البترول 
ولكن هنا ليس بالبرميل وانما بالطن المتري 
وهو يساوي حوالي 1090 لتر من الجاتروفا 
بالحساب سعر اللتر حوالي 64 سنت
لكن في الموازنة احسب على 40 سنت أو اقل
--
برميل البترول 159 لتر اليوم يساوي 72 دولار 
حساب اللتر 45 سنت


سعر سبتمبر

​

مؤشر الجاتروفا خلال الفترة الماضية وهو كان نازل لأن البترول نازل 
وبدأ في الصعود 




​واعتقد ان اسعار البترول والزيت الحيوي تتحرك اسعارهما صعوداً وهبوطاً سوياً 


المصدر منظمة الجاتروفا:
http://www.jatropha-alliance.org​*


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

*ثالثاً : لنجب على هذا السؤال 

طالما ان هذه الشجيرة تثمر خلال سنتين
يعني ان هذين العامين عديمي الفائدة ؟؟

عند حساب دراسة الجدوى اعتبرت ان هاتين السنتين مصروفات تأسيس 
ولكن في الواقع ذلك لن يحدث اطلاقاً 

فمع الجاتروفا يمكن بل يفضل الزراعة البينية 
وهي الزراعة بين اشجار الجاتروفا وكأنها غير موجودة 
يمكن استغلال المسافة مترين من كل جانب بين الاشجار
في زراعتك العادية من الخضروات أو البطاطس ..الخ
وبالتالي يمكنك اطفاء مصروفات التأسيس بل تسجيل ارباح من العام الاول
​*


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

رابعاً: ماذا عن السؤال التالي المهم 


لو كان الموضوع عن ذرة أو قطن وقمح فنحن نجيدها 
لكن الجاتروفا جديدة , فكيف هي طريقة زراعتها ..مواسمها..والعناية بها ..مبيداتها ...الخ..؟


قبل كل شئ كما ذكرنا التريث في اختيار افضل انواع البذور 
والتي اخترناها في الدراسة تنتج شجرتها 3 كيلوجرام 
وهي غير واقعية ابداً ولكن حتى نكون في الأمان 

حيث انها في الواقع انتجت من 12-18 كيلوجرام 
وخاصة ان عمر الشجرة 45 عاماً


اما بخصوص الزراعة والري ومكافحة الامراض
ستجد في الرابط المرفق ملف اكروبات من اربعة ورقات 
قام الباحثون في جامعة تاميل نادو الهندية للزراعة 
بعرضه بطريقة ميسرة ومباشرة وجميلة
وفيه ستجد الاجابات التقنية والزراعية عن هذا المشروع


الرابط
Tamil Nadu Agricultural University
__________________
​


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

*

خاتمة للدراسة 


من المشاريع النموذجية التجريبية التي اثبتت نجاحاً في السودان 
مشروع كُتُم بشمال دارفور بمشاركة مع احد مراكز البحث الالمانية 
وهو مشروع للابحاث العلمية وقد اعطى انتاجية عالية جداً 
---------

زراعة الجاتروفا بمياه الصرف الصحي المعالج 
يمثل ضرب عدة عصافير بحجر واحد , مثل تجربة الاقصر
التي قامت بها شركة انجليزية بالتعاون مع الحكومة 
التي عرضناها سابقاً وهي نموذج للتفكير الايجابي يستحق التهنئة

---------

صابون الجاتروفا هو صابون طبي يعالج امراض جلدية مختلفة
لذلك يباع بسعر اغلى بكثير من الصابون العادي فهو بمثابة Cosmetics
وقد كانت ومازالت بعض المزارع من دولة بنين ومدغشقر 
تبيع بذور الجاتروفا للمصانع الفرنسية خاصة في مارسيليا 
Savon de Marseille


---------


تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن 
اكثر من يحاولون زراعته والاستفادة منه هم المزارعين في ناميبيا 
ولكن للاسف مياه الامطار غير كافية لانتاجها بكميات وفيرة
ولكنهم مازالوا يحاولون بجدية
__________________​*


----------



## محمد 122 (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عرض فعال وشكرا على المجهود
وقد اعجبتني فكره الري بالصرف الصحي ويارب ان تعم مثل هذه الافكار جميع ارجاء العالم الاسلامي والعربي وبالذات ثقافة ترشيد الطاقة والبحث الجدي عن مصادر اخرى للطاقة 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## الشايقي (26 مايو 2010)

محمد 122 قال:


> عرض فعال وشكرا على المجهود
> وقد اعجبتني فكره الري بالصرف الصحي ويارب ان تعم مثل هذه الافكار جميع ارجاء العالم الاسلامي والعربي وبالذات ثقافة ترشيد الطاقة والبحث الجدي عن مصادر اخرى للطاقة



*محمد122
تحياتي الصادقة 
:84:
الطاقة المتجددة اضحت الخيار الاول , نظراً لبروز مشكلات البيئة التي سببها الوقود الاحفوري 
وهذا هو الوقت المناسب للنهوض بها فكما قال الشاعر اذا هبت رياحك فاغتنمها 
وعلى الدول العربية والاسلامية وضع هذا الخيار نصب اعينهم , والمفرح ان دولة الامارات العربية وخاصة امارة ابوظبي لا هم لها سوى الاعداد المبكر والاجابة على ماذا بعد النفط؟؟ 
والدول الصناعية من المفترض ان تقدم حوافز جدية للنهوض بهذا القطاع 
سعيد جداً يا اخي بمرورك وتواجدك 


​*


----------



## حمزه الزبيدي (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بكم نرجو اعلامنا المزيد عن مصادر الطاقه المتجدده


----------



## الشايقي (4 يونيو 2010)

*


حمزه الزبيدي قال:



بارك الله بكم نرجو اعلامنا المزيد عن مصادر الطاقه المتجدده

أنقر للتوسيع...



حمزة الزبيدي
تحياتي الصادقة 





مشكور على مرورك ومشاركتك وان شاء الله سنتابع سوياً كل مستجد في هذا القطاع المهم الطاقة المتجددة 




*​


----------



## maghmoor (5 يونيو 2010)

شكرا" اخي عالمجهود السخي
لي ملاحظة: عندنا من مصادر الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة مالا يحصيها الا الله وحدة
لكن الا ترى معي انه طالما (شركات الهيدروكاربون) تسرح وتمرح لا يمكن ان يرى النور اي مشروع يفوت الاستثمارات 
الخيالية لها في المنطقة مهما كان نوعة وحجمة ومستقبلة!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## الشايقي (22 يونيو 2010)

maghmoor قال:


> شكرا" اخي عالمجهود السخي
> لي ملاحظة: عندنا من مصادر الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة مالا يحصيها الا الله وحدة
> لكن الا ترى معي انه طالما (شركات الهيدروكاربون) تسرح وتمرح لا يمكن ان يرى النور اي مشروع يفوت الاستثمارات
> الخيالية لها في المنطقة مهما كان نوعة وحجمة ومستقبلة!!!!!!!!!!




Maghmoor
غزير تحياتي 





ملاحظتك في محلها واجدها جديرة بالبحث , لربما كانت في وقت سابق غير انه في الوقت الحالي هناك ضغط عالمي واضح نحو التقليل من الانبعاثات الحرارية وهناك قوانين جديدة تحكم اسواق الطاقة 
​


----------



## الشايقي (11 يوليو 2010)




----------



## الشايقي (2 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## ساري الليل85 (16 فبراير 2011)

عجيييييييييييييييييييييييب يا مان


----------



## safa aldin (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا" اخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## فيصل بمب (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله اصالتا عن نفسيى ونيابتا عن كل المهتمين با لطاقة البديلة اقدرلك هذا المجهود ونستسمحك في الزيادة وجزاك اللهجير


----------



## فيصل بمب (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله اصالتا عن نفسيى ونيابتا عن كل المهتمين با لطاقة البديلة اقدرلك هذا المجهود ونستسمحك في الزيادة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## فيصل بمب (3 ديسمبر 2011)

لله ضرك اخى الشايقى هذا بضبط ما كنت بحث عنه


----------



## فيصل بمب (3 ديسمبر 2011)

لله ضرك اخي الشايقى هذا ما كنت ابحث عنه با لضبط


----------



## احمد الرميحي (10 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

اشكرك اخوي على هالموضوع الجيد

قبل فترة عملنا بحث على الجاتروفا

كان البحث حول الاستفادة من الجين الذي يساعد على تحمل الجفاف
وكانت الدراسة على الجاتروفا بما انها تتحمل الجفاف وقلة المياه

لكن من خلال البحث وجد ان الجاتروفا تحتوي على نسبه جيدة من البروتين وبعض السكريات والتي يمكن استخلاصها والاستفادة منها في مصانع الاغذية

لكن للأسف البحث توقف بسبب قلة الدعم

ونتمنى ان تجد مثل هذه الابحاث دعما كبيرا

خاصة مع وجود كل فرص النجاح


----------



## المحب للحسن (12 ديسمبر 2011)

الله ينور ... ما قصرت 
رااااائع


----------



## فيصل بمب (18 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

ابحث عن تصميم مفصل لمفاعل انتاج الوقود الحيوي من زيت الجتاروفا

وشكرا


----------



## محمد.المصري (18 ديسمبر 2011)

أخي فيصل

هذا ملف به أهم المعلومات عن *[FONT=&quot]زراعة وإنتاج زيت الجاتروفا النظيف[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]صديق البيئة

ممكن أن تستفيد بالمعلومات التي تحتويه


و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

[/FONT]*


----------



## محمود بريم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك.....


----------



## aboadham (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخوة الكرام

انا قرات الموضوع بكامله ووجت شىء مهم ان الخلاصة ان الفدان الواحد حيجيب من 2500 الى 3000 جنيه ارباح دة لو حنبيع بذور فقط ولو حتصنع البيوديزل يعنى شوف كمان التكلفة حتكون كام يعنى اعتقد ان الموضوع مش مربح اقتصاديا لمستثمر صغير ولا فى راى تانى ياريت تشاركونى واعتقد يبقى مفيد فقط للحكومات لو مش عاوزة ربح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## salah boud (25 ديسمبر 2011)

merci


----------

